# What do you call that ribbon?



## elastigirl (Oct 12, 2011)

I want to get some ribbon for packaging but I can't remember what it's called?  It's sort of canvassy but not !  it's stiffer than normal satin ribbon, it's got sort of grooves in it?  it's the kind you see on the bags of expensive shops?  can anyone enlighten me


----------



## radar-78 (Oct 12, 2011)

is it grosgrain ribbon?


----------



## Crafty Rose (Oct 12, 2011)

Twill?  Normally a natural colour?


----------



## soapbuddy (Oct 12, 2011)

raffia?


----------



## elastigirl (Oct 12, 2011)

Yeah I wondered was it grosgrain?  I think it possibly is, I don't think it's twill in comes in a variety of colours.  Nope not rafia

tks


----------



## Hazel (Oct 12, 2011)

It is grosgrain. (I worked in a fabric store for seven years.  :wink:  )


----------



## Pretty n Plain (Oct 15, 2011)

Grosgrain ribbon

http://www.diyhairbows.com/products.asp?id=168


----------



## elastigirl (Oct 15, 2011)

That's brilliant thanks a million everyone


----------

